# Soldier triaged wife and passengers in Feb 2012 derailment



## 211RadOp (29 Feb 2012)

From the Spec.com

http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/678182--soldier-triaged-wife-and-passengers-in-derailment



> Nicole O’Reilly Wed Feb 29 2012
> 
> *Soldier triaged wife and passengers in derailment *
> 
> ...



More at link

Knowing Wayne, he will down play what he did.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Feb 2012)

Well done!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Feb 2012)

Good on you, Wayne.  Glad to hear you and Sue are both on the mend.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Feb 2012)

Well done.


----------



## Dissident (29 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Well done.



Indeed.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Feb 2012)

Great job, Beast!


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2012)

I thought I recognized the names - they lived across my back yard in the Q's in Kingston my first year there...glad to hear all is good(er).

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Mar 2012)

Short video clip from CBC news:  http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/canews-22424922/inside-derailed-train-28463361.html


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2012)

An update, Beast and Sue are on their way home today.


----------



## M Feetham (5 Mar 2012)

Bravo Zulu


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Mar 2012)

Well Done.


----------



## Loudubiel (17 Mar 2012)

Great work... Thank you for your Service!


----------



## RememberanceDay (17 Mar 2012)

Bravo Zulu, dude!


(As a side note, I believe that that is why it is so, so important for everybody to have first aid training to some extent.)


----------



## Chrispi (1 May 2012)

CTV Toronto - 'Unsung Heroes Honoured'


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2012)

Kudos to all.  

Too bad CTV's proofreaders didn't pick up the misspelling of Warrant........twice......   :facepalm:


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jun 2012)

Wayne recieved the St John's Ambulance National Gold Life Saving Award last night.

http://www.thewhig.com/2012/06/25/strength-under-pressure



> About two months ago, Easterbrook was contacted by St. John Ambulance about plans to recognize his actions during the derailment.
> 
> On Monday, he was awarded the St. John Ambulance National Gold life-saving award before Loyalist Township Council in Odessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2012)

:cheers: Wayne!!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> :cheers: Wayne!!



 :goodpost:

They made the front page of the local newspaper yesterday.  Good on ya, Beast!


----------



## gun runner (28 Jun 2012)

Bravo Zulu to you for your efforts. Well done! Cheers


----------

